# Der rätselhafte &quot;Sascha Pieroth&quot;



## malteharms3 (26. Oktober 2006)

*Der rätselhafte "Sascha Pieroth"*

Hallo,
Was mich seit Beginn des Spiels auffällt ist die Questähnlich Spur des "Sascha Pieroth". Sein Name ist im Handbuch, auf der Entwicklerwebsite und bei der Mitwirkenden zu lesen, aber es heisst immer "in Gedenken an...." und, soviel habe ich heruasgefunden, er war Producer bei Pyraniha Bytes und ist mit 32 Jahren bei der Entwicklung des Spieles gestorben. Weiss da jemand näheres? Ich weiss, das geht mich eigentlich nichts an, aber es klingt interessant.. Ob er wohl beim Beta Test einem Bug-Shock zum Opfer fiel...??


Anonsten wollte ich mal fragen ob euch der Lade Soundtrack von G3 auch so wahnisinnig auf den Senkel geht, er ist ja an sich in Ordnung, aber ich bekommen immer Migräneähnliche Zustände vom lauten "GONG" dieser Becken, ich wisst was ich meine??


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der rätselhafte "Sascha Pieroth"*



			
				malteharms3 am 26.10.2006 03:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss, das geht mich eigentlich nichts an, aber es klingt interessant.. Ob er wohl beim Beta Test einem Bug-Shock zum Opfer fiel...??


Es klingt interessant wenn jemand gestorben ist. Aha.
Dazu noch ein total deplazierter "Witz", der nicht mal ansatzweise lustig war.

Vllt. sollte die jüngere Generation etwas mehr Respekt gg.über dem Alter aufbringen, dann bleiben einem solche Aussagen erspart.


----------



## Mothman (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der rätselhafte "Sascha Pieroth"*



			
				Rabowke am 26.10.2006 07:46 schrieb:
			
		

> malteharms3 am 26.10.2006 03:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumal der Mann lange schwer erkrankt war, bevor er schließlich daran gestorben ist...da wäre Respekt echt mal angebracht, auch wenn diese Forderung in einem Gamer-Forum eigentlich sinnlos zu sein scheint -leider.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der rätselhafte "Sascha Pieroth"*



			
				Mothman am 26.10.2006 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 26.10.2006 07:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht alle übertreiben und die Scheinheiligen spielen, er wollte sich schliesslich nur erkundigen, was aus dem Betreffenden geworden ist, und hat nebenbei einen makaberen Scherz zum Besten gegeben. Das sollte jetzt nicht überbewerter werden und in Grundsatzdiskussionen ausarten...


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der rätselhafte "Sascha Pieroth"*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 26.10.2006 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht alle übertreiben und die Scheinheiligen spielen, er wollte sich schliesslich nur erkundigen, was aus dem Betreffenden geworden ist, und hat nebenbei einen makaberen Scherz zum Besten gegeben. Das sollte jetzt nicht überbewerter werden und in Grundsatzdiskussionen ausarten...


'Scheinheiligen' spielen ... verstehe.


----------



## Farragut (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der rätselhafte "Sascha Pieroth"*

nicht jede person die verstorben ist, ist eine heilige kuh und muss geehrt werden...fadenscheinige scheinheiligkeit ist genauso deplaziert, wie geschmacklose witze...
aber respekt sollte man schon haben...


----------



## EmmasPapa (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der rätselhafte "Sascha Pieroth"*

Er hatte einen Tumor im Kopf .... R.I.P.


----------



## Mothman (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der rätselhafte "Sascha Pieroth"*



			
				Farragut am 26.10.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht jede person die verstorben ist, ist eine heilige kuh und muss geehrt werden...fadenscheinige scheinheiligkeit ist genauso deplaziert, wie geschmacklose witze...
> aber respekt sollte man schon haben...




Wieso "Scheinheiligkeit"? Ich bezeichne mich nicht als "heilig" nur weil ich denke man sollte Toten in der Öffentlichkeit (und dieses Forum ist nunmal öffentlich) etwas Respekt zollen. Das ist nicht "heilig", sondern selbstverständlich....zumindest in meiner Wertvorstellung.
Das soll nicht heißen, dass man trauern muss/soll, aber wenigstens auch keine derben Witze darüber reißen. Wenn man die Person nicht mochte, reicht es doch aus, über das Geschehene zu schweigen - sofern man keine freundlichen Worte übrig hat. 
Ich kannte den Herrn nicht mal, bevor er verstorben ist...also habe ich auch keinen Grund ihn zu ehren! Aber mindestens genauso wenig habe ich dadurch einen Grund in mit derben Witzen zu diffamieren...zumal er sich ja nun nicht mal mehr wehren kann.


----------



## pirx (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der rätselhafte "Sascha Pieroth"*



			
				EmmasPapa am 26.10.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hatte einen Tumor im Kopf .... R.I.P.


Aha... Scheisse.

Hatte den Namen übrigens auch kurz gegoogelt 

PS: Ich spiele ohne Sound.


----------

